# Todo sobre mi robot.



## Príncipe mestizo (Ene 30, 2020)

Hola. Quiero hacer un brazo robot a un tamaño un poco más largo que el brazo humano pero no quiero que sea tan grande, intrusivo, o pesado, por lo que quiero utilizar motores pequeños.

¿Con motores pequeños puedo aumentar la fuerza al disminuir la velocidad del brazo (igual que una palanca, los cambios de una bici o que en la hidráulica)? Sé que en teoría sí es posible, pero, ¿en realidad sí tendrá fuerza?

Un ejemplo de un motor es este: Amazon.com: hobbypark hdr315 m 33.1 pound Digital de alta torque Robot Servo Motor 180 grados de metal gear con U Mouting funda (paquete de 2): Toys & Games 
Dice que tiene un torque de 15 KG.

¿Conocen algún caso parecido en internet? Así me imagino la velocidad (o alguna forma de calcular la velocidad).

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2020)

Y....los motores de CC para robots se eligen en base a las RPM, reducción y torque necesarios...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2020)

raym3d dijo:


> Hola. Quiero hacer un brazo robot a un tamaño un poco más largo que el brazo humano pero no quiero que sea tan grande, intrusivo, o pesado, por lo que quiero utilizar motores pequeños.
> 
> ¿Con motores pequeños puedo aumentar la fuerza al disminuir la velocidad del brazo (igual que una palanca, los cambios de una bici o que en la hidráulica)? Sé que en teoría sí es posible, pero, ¿en realidad sí tendrá fuerza?
> 
> ...


Cuando realizas una Des-Multiplicación ganas en fuerza y pierdes en velocidad
¿ Cuanto pierdes ?, eso depende de cuanto des-multipliques la velocidad.

Casos similares los resolví fabricando mis propios servos con motores de CC con reductor incluido.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Ene 30, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cuanto pierdes ?, eso depende de cuanto des-multipliques la velocidad.



Lo que veo que hay que tener en cuenta es:
El peso del brazo (1)
El peso que cargará (2)
La fuerza que hace el brazo al hacer palanca (3)



Digamos que 1 y 2 hacen un total de 20 KG.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2020)

raym3d dijo:


> Lo que veo que hay que tener en cuenta es:
> El peso del brazo (1)
> El peso que cargará (2)
> La fuerza que hace el brazo al hacer palanca (3)
> ...


Falta el torque del motor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Falta el torque del motor


Falta el largo de cada brazo.
Falta la cantidad y posición de motores a usar inicialmente.
Falta el peso de cada brazo por separado.
Falta el peso de la "mano" (si es que lleva).
Falta el valor de la carga máxima a levantar.
Falta un esquema de la forma fisica del brazo y los puntos de articulacion.
Falta.....bahhh....esto es una adivinanza...


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Ene 30, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Falta el largo de cada brazo.
> Falta la cantidad y posición de motores a usar inicialmente.
> Falta el peso de cada brazo por separado.
> Falta el peso de la "mano" (si es que lleva).
> ...


1- Largo 100CM
2- Dividido en en 5 que es donde estarán los motores.
3- Peso de cada parte del brazo 1KG (total 5).
4- Carga máxima: digamos que 10 KG.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2020)

raym3d dijo:


> 1- Largo 100CM
> 2- Dividido en en 5 que es donde estarán los motores.
> 3- Peso de cada parte del brazo 1KG (total 5).
> 4- Carga máxima: digamos que 10 KG.


Publica un dibujo del brazo donde figure el lugar donde irían el/los servos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 30, 2020)

Hola, a todos los datos que falta mencionar, falta el más importante.
El radio o distancia de aplicación de F motor.
Además,  cada motor, tendrá que tener un torque diferente, según qué parte del brazo le corresponda trabajar.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Ene 30, 2020)

Sinceramente aún no tengo el dibujo, solo quiero saber lo que debo tener en cuenta antes de comprar los motores. Quiero asegurarme de que sí funcionarán, porque si no, tendré que comprar otro más potente. 

Como dije antes, sé que en teoría sí es posible que un motor pequeño mueva un objeto mucho más pesado, pero, aún estoy dudoso con el tema del "torque". El que mostré arriba dice que tiene un torque de 15 KG, es decir, ¿puede mover un objeto de 10 KG con facilidad?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 30, 2020)

raym3d dijo:


> Sinceramente aún no tengo el dibujo, solo quiero saber....



Te diría que un croquis, es un requisito fundamental para encarar un proyecto cómo ese.
Luego hacer los cálculos de dinámica.
Con los resultados que obtengas, se procede a buscar los elementos necesarios.


raym3d dijo:


> Como dije antes, sé que en teoría sí es posible que un motor pequeño mueva un objeto mucho más pesado...


Estamos totalmente de acuerdo con ese principio.
Pero tampoco servirá de mucho trasladar un objeto 50cm de distancia en 45'. Por ejem.


raym3d dijo:


> el que mostré arriba dice que tiene un torque de 15 KG, es decir, ¿puede mover un objeto de 10 KG con facilidad?


Primero debes entender que es Torque.
Básicamente se trata de Fxd.
Fuerza por distancia de acción.
Si el motor tiene 15kgfm
Significa que puede mover 15Kg de fuerza, por eso se.expresa en (Kgf), con un brazo de acción de 1m. Pero es importante conocer éste segundo valor, también se expresa en Kgfcm.
Aunque normalmente se expresa el Torque en Nm (Newton-metro)


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Ene 30, 2020)

Por ejemplo este: High Torque Nema 23 CNC Stepper Motor 114mm 425oz.in/3Nm CNC Mill Lathe Router - - Amazon.com
Dice: 3nm 

Eso quiere decir que puede realizar una fuerza de 3n a un objeto que está a 1m (tipo palanca). ¿O a qué te refieres con brazo de acción? Creo que entendí mal el término.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 30, 2020)

Newton se expresa en mayúsculas.
(N)
Si el motor tiene 3Nm, quiere decir que puede mover una carga de 3N a un metro de palanca.
Pero 3N, equivale a 300g. por metro.
Entonces, si el peso del tramo del robot pesa 1Kg más 500g de carga en su extremo y tiene 20cm de palanca.
Simplificando los cálculos, 1,5Kg por 20cm.
Se trata de 3Nm.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Ene 30, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Newton se expresa en mayúsculas.


Valoro el dato, gracias por eso.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Si el motor tiene 3Nm, quiere decir que puede mover una carga de 3N a un metro de palanca.


Si le pongo un mecanismo como el de los cambios de la bicicleta (no sé cuál es el nombre técnico) para que mueva el doble (sacrificando el tiempo por una mayor distancia recorrida), ¿crees que sí será posible en la realidad (digo "en la realidad" porque no sé si fuera del papel podrá hacerlo, por la fricción u otro tema que desconozca).


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 30, 2020)

raym3d dijo:


> Si le pongo un mecanismo como el de los cambios de la bicicleta (no sé cuál es el nombre técnico) para que mueva el doble (sacrificando el tiempo por una mayor distancia recorrida), ¿crees que sí será posible en la realidad (digo "en la realidad" porque no sé si fuera del papel podrá hacerlo, por la fricción u otro tema que desconozca).


Ya han respondido a ese punto, y la respuesta es sí! Siempre.
La fricción es algo a considerar, por eso debe dimensionar todos los cálculos a un 70%, así las cosas no trabajan exigidas.
Otro detalle, es que no es lo mismo que el brazo, levante la carga desde una posición horizontal, a que lo haga desde un punto casi vertical.
Ahí influye el Cos del ángulo del brazo, respecto a la horizontal.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Ene 30, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> por eso debe dimensionar todos los cálculos a un 70%


Anotado. 

¡Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, y la de todos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 30, 2020)

raym3d dijo:


> Si le pongo un mecanismo como el de los cambios de la bicicleta (no sé cuál es el nombre técnico) para que mueva el doble (sacrificando el tiempo por una mayor distancia recorrida), ¿crees que sí será posible en la realidad (digo "en la realidad" porque no sé si fuera del papel podrá hacerlo, por la fricción u otro tema que desconozca).


Un brazo robótico no se diseña sin tener idea de nada y ni consultando en foro sobre técnicas básicas de la mecánica y la electricidad.
Si no estas dispuesto a encarar los estudios necesarios para lograr un diseño coherente, mejor comprá un brazo comercial similar a tus necesidades y preocupate en lograr moverlo.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 31, 2020)

Sumo la información que la dimensión "kg" expresa la masa del objeto, no su peso! Un objeto en órbita a nuestro planeta sigue teniendo la masa en kg pero con la aceleración de "0" metros/S2 no tiene peso. Si observamos el mismo objeto en un lugar de la superficie de la tierra con una aceleración a razón de un "g" entonces "N" te da el "peso" del objeto.

Reforzando lo que ha escrito Dr. Zoidberg, me parece que volvemos a estar enfrentados a un novato!


----------



## Scooter (Ene 31, 2020)

Es un proyecto demasiado ambicioso.
Te recomendaría que empezases por cosas sencillas.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 1, 2020)

Hola.

Si quiero hacer que un robot de dos piernas camine y mantenga el equilibrio. 
1. ¿Cuáles son los principales problemas que ustedes logran ver?
2. El que veo es es el que tienen las grandes empresas, el equilibrio en entornos no controlados, pero, ¿por qué ustedes creen que pasa esto?

Saludos.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 1, 2020)

Hola.

Quiero construir 2 brazos robóticos conectados a una Raspberry Pi. Mi problema es que no quiero hacerlo pequeño y usar servomotores. Quiero usar motores de paso (stepper motors) más grandes y potentes... por lo tanto, no encuentro muchos tutoriales sobre cómo vincular motores de 8 pasos y controlarlos desde una sola Raspberry Pi.

Planeo usar motores de paso como estos (4 en cada brazo):

3 Nm - 30 kg-cm
https://www.amazon.com/Torque-Stepper-Motor-425oz-Router/dp/B00PNEPW4C

2.4 Nm - 24 kg-cm
https://www.amazon.com/STEPPERONLINE-Current-Stepper-340oz-Router/dp/B00PNEPKH6

2.2 Nm - 22 kg-cm
https://www.amazon.com/RTELLIGENT-Stepper-57x80mm-Digital-Stepping/dp/B07WG56CN4

1.9 Nm - 19 kg-cm
https://www.amazon.com/STEPPERONLINE-Stepper-269oz-Length-Router/dp/B077Z5QJCL

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2020)

¿ Que investigaste al respecto ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2020)

Busca información sobre: "Drivers para motores paso a paso"

Por ejemplo algo así
​


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 1, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Busca información sobre: "Drivers para motores paso a paso"



Gracias por tu respuesta.

Sí, sé que se deben usar ese tipo de controladores, hay muchos tutoriales como este: 



Pero, lo que no logro encontrar es un controlador para varios motores, así no tengo que comprar tantos controladores.

Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 1, 2020)

quizás te sirva...








						Installing Universal G-Code Sender on the Raspberry Pi
					

You can run Universal G code sender on a Raspberry Pi




					cebess.wordpress.com
				





raym3d dijo:


> Pero, lo que no logro encontrar es un controlador para varios motores, así no tengo que comprar tantos controladores.


en mi opinion es mejor usar controladores independientes si se daña uno solo lo cambias.


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 1, 2020)

raym3d dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Si quiero hacer que un robot de dos piernas camine y mantenga el equilibrio.
> 1. ¿Cuáles son los principales problemas que ustedes logran ver?
> ...


Centro de masa quizas?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 1, 2020)

Yo quizás reformularia la pregunta a lo sig: Qué obstáculos pueden aparecer?
En todo caso, los problemas serían una consecuencia.
Respondiendo a la 1ra. pregunta, puedes idear tu proyecto de al menos dos maneras:
*El mecanismo esté diseñado de tal manera por ejem. Patas anchas para que el ctro. de gravedad no influya en el andar. 
*O bien, utilizando algún sistema de feedback(inclinómetro) para controlar el equilibrio.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 1, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> en mi opinion es mejor usar controladores independientes si se daña uno solo lo cambias.



Gracias por el consejo y el enlace, evaluaré si no lo hace muy pesado. Pero, en caso de que se te ocurra alguna otra solución la valoraré.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 1, 2020)

Gracias por tu respuesta, Roberto. 

Con relación a esto:


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> *O bien, utilizando algún sistema de feedback(inclinómetro) para controlar el equilibrio.


¿Puedes contarme más a qué te refieres?

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 1, 2020)

Investiga sobre inclinómetros, se tratan de dispositivos que entregan un valor en función de su posición.
Entonces, conociendo el cambio de posición de un cuerpo, puedes actuar en forma compensatoria ese cambio. Es decir lograr un equilibrio.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 1, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Investiga sobre inclinómetros, se tratan de dispositivos que entregan un valor en función de su posición.


Supongo que un giroscopio cumpliría esa función y sería más preciso (un sensor digital), ¿o me equivoco?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 1, 2020)

En realidad la diferencia entre ambos no radica en la precisión, ya que puede haber giroscopios muy precisos o pésimos, al igual que el inclinómetro.
Más bien se complementan, el inclinómetro acusa la posición de inclinación respecto a un eje, por lo tanto el valor entregado no cambia aún estando estático.
En cambio, el giróscopo, mide el cbio. de valor angular.
 Hay mucho por leer!


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2020)

Estás empezando la casa por el tejado, o la carrera por la meta...

Empieza por un PID de una sola variable, y en un sistema de una sola variable.
El orden del sistema, el lugar de las raíces, la modelización del sistema, las transformadas le Laplace, la transformada Z si es estable o inestable, el periodo de los sistemas muestreados y su influencia en la estabilidad...

Después de eso, un péndulo invertido... Cosas sencillas de complejidad creciente.

Por si te sirve de orientación yo he estudiado unas cinco asignaturas en el máster de automática de la universidad y sé que ese problema me viene grande.
La famosa frase "Solo sé que no sé nada" se aplica aquí. Eso es lo que sé, que no llego, y no te creas que es poco, creer que si que sé sin saber es mucho peor.


Un robot bípedo es muy complejo. Si no es el sumun de la complejidad, se le parece.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2020)

raym3d dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo y el enlace, evaluaré si no lo hace muy pesado. Pero, en caso de que se te ocurra alguna otra solución la valoraré.


Tal ves se podría implementar un sistema multiplexor de salida del controlador, pero esto sería casi tan voluminoso como el propio controlador y limitarías las opciones de movimientos simultáneos


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 2, 2020)

@Fogonazo y @papirrin gracias por sus respuestas.

¿Qué opinan de este?








						Adafruit DC & Stepper Motor HAT for Raspberry Pi - Mini Kit
					

Let your robotic dreams come true with the new DC+Stepper Motor HAT from Adafruit. This Raspberry Pi add-on is perfect for any motion project as it can drive up to 4 DC or 2 Stepper motors  ...




					www.adafruit.com
				



Dice que se puede conectar 2 motores de paso (y motores 4 DC). Lo que no sé es si funciona con cualquier motor de paso, o si tiene algún límite.
Aquí colocan más detalles del mismo: Adafruit DC and Stepper Motor HAT for Raspberry Pi
Puede que ese sea mi solución para controlar varios motores simultáneos y que sea económico.

También encontré este otro: TinyG
Dice que puede controlar 4 motores de paso simultáneos, pero, es mucho más caro que la opción de Adafruit.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Por ejemplo algo así



También quiero agregar que usar uno como ese sería caro porque valen parecido a lo que vale un motor, además de que haría el sistema mucho más pesado y grande.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2020)

Evidentemente nada funcina "con cualquier" algo. Cada driver tiene un rango de uso.

Creo que deberías de centrar lo que estás preguntando, se me hace un poco de idea feliz o idea loca. (Con perdón por la expresión)


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 2, 2020)

raym3d dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Quiero construir 2 brazos robóticos conectados a una Raspberry Pi. Mi problema es que no quiero hacerlo pequeño y usar servomotores. Quiero usar motores de paso (stepper motors) más grandes y potentes... por lo tanto, no encuentro muchos tutoriales sobre cómo vincular motores de 8 pasos y controlarlos desde una sola Raspberry Pi.
> 
> ...



Mi pregunta es para que quieres implementar 2 brazos con motores de esas características y luego dices que son muy caros los Drivers y muy pesados los PAP entonces que es lo que exactamente quieres construir



Es para un ARM Biped tipo ASIMO? o un Terminator , porque con los modulos Adafruit son solo para hobby.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 2, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> porque con los modulos Adafruit son solo para hobby.


Gracias por la aclaración, tendré que prescindir de dicho proveedor, y usar los drivers recomendados por el fabricante de los motores.



Jota Jota dijo:


> Terminator


.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 2, 2020)

raym3d dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración, tendré que prescindir de dicho proveedor, y usar los drivers recomendados por el fabricante de los motores.
> 
> 
> .




Es lo mas viable sale costoso pero cada motor tiene sus características y lo ideal es como te lo aconsejan cada cual con su correspondiente Driver.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 2, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Es lo mas viable sale costoso pero cada motor tiene sus características y lo ideal es como te lo aconsejan cada cual con su correspondiente Driver.


¿Sabes las características de los motores de esa última imagen?


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 2, 2020)

raym3d dijo:


> ¿Sabes las características de los motores de esa última imagen?



El brazo que es open source:














						BCN3D MOVEO - Un brazo robótico de código abierto impreso en 3D
					

Queremos presentar el BCN3D Moveo, un brazo robótico diseñado desde cero y desarrollado por nuestros ingenieros




					www.bcn3d.com
				




Programación y electronica aquí:









						Moveo with ROS — Jesse Weisberg
					






					www.jesseweisberg.com
				




Abajo te dejo el manual en PDF de este mismo.

Pero para lo que deseas lo ideal son Motores deben ser super ligeros pero con un buen torque, los motores que preguntas no te sirven para este fin debe ser de estos:






Para Piernas si se requieren usaría estos actuadores:



Tambien dejo un buen material para unos buenos actuadores mecánicos usando el Moog:



			https://www.ihmc.us/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/SEA-23-23-Assembly-Procedure-ECO-002-M2V2-Hardware-SEA-Assembly-procedure.pdf
		




			Page Not Found - Aliexpress.com


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2020)

Una de dos, o calculas los motores que necesitas para cada articulación, o copias un modelo dado, y en ese modelo ya estará claro que motores y drivers necesitas.
No te recomiendo ir por prueba y error, te saldrá muy caro.
La primera articulación, puede no parecerlo pero necesita un par enorme.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 3, 2020)

Hola.

Veo que hay actuadores lineales, unos más fuertes que otros, pero, lo que tienen en común es que son fuertes y no tan caros como los motores.
¿Lo recomiendan usar para un brazo robot (o robot en general) a una escala humana?

Puede llegar a ser lento, pero supongo que con un un sistema de engranajes se aumentaría la velocidad, o buscar uno rápido que soporte menos fuerza.

Esta web muestra algunos ejemplos: MOTION - Linear Actuators - Heavy Duty Linear Actuators - ServoCity
Mientras es más rápido, menos fuerza puede soportar.

Un claro ejemplo es este: 12" Stroke 25 lb Thrust Heavy Duty Linear Actuator
2 pulgadas por segundos.
Pesa 3 libras.

¿Creen que puede reemplazar a este motor? 








						MIT Robot Dog high torque Joint Motor or DD Motor - RobotDigg
					

Joint motor for Boston Dynamics Robot Dog Motor + driver + encoder + reducer + CAN bus communication High torque joint m...




					www.robotdigg.com
				




Saludos.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 3, 2020)

Eso es lo que hay el problema va es en tu presupuesto incluso se puede realizar DIY, por ejemplo Cassie implementa actuadores de hebirobotics, este mecanismo tipo pájaro es el mas simple fácil construcción y mas efectivo, el humanoide es mas inestable, mas costoso y el mecanismo es mas complejo.






















						Robotic Actuation Hardware — HEBI Robotics
					

HEBI's ever-expanding line of actuation hardware and complimentary components provides a simple, comprehensive foundation for roboticists around the world.




					www.hebirobotics.com


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 3, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> el humanoide es mas inestable, mas costoso y el mecanismo es mas complejo.


¿Puedes aclararme este punto? ¿Por qué es más inestable, costoso y complejo?
Lo que se me ocurrió fue utilizar actuadores lineales para realizarlo como un humanoide.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2020)

Buscá en Google : "equilibrio estable" y "equilibrio inestable"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2020)

raym3d dijo:


> ¿Puedes aclararme este punto? ¿Por qué es más inestable, costoso y complejo?
> Lo que se me ocurrió fue utilizar actuadores lineales para realizarlo como un humanoide.


Mirá, para hacerla corta:
Mas allá de los videos y bolazos que encuentres en youtube, hacer un robot humanoide, que camine y haga todo el circo, es algo que está siendo tesis de doctorado de tres alumnos en la universidad donde trabajo, por decir un lugar, auqnue hay varios mas en el mundo.
Si vos creés que es cuestión de comprar motores o actuadores, meter un Arduino y programar alguna tontera, desde ya te aviso que estás MUY EQUIVOCADO!!!!!


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 3, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si vos creés que es cuestión de comprar motores o actuadores, meter un Arduino y programar alguna tontera, desde ya te aviso que estás MUY EQUIVOCADO!!!!!


Así es, lo sé, ya me lo comentaste antes. Sinceramente valoraría algún tipo de información valiosa que me pueda ayudar y que pueda alimentar mi mente, en vez de siempre colocar el mismo comentario negativo. *Sé que no es fácil, pero, lo estoy intentando.*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2020)

raym3d dijo:


> Sinceramente valoraría algún tipo de información valiosa que me pueda ayudar y que pueda alimentar mi mente, en vez de siempre colocar el mismo comentario negativo


Perfecto:
Inscribite en un doctorado en control automático o robótica, y luego de 3 a 5 años de estudio de posgrado+investigación te vas a ir acercando a conocimiento del tema.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 3, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Perfecto:
> Inscribite en un doctorado en control automático o robótica, y luego de 3 a 5 años de estudio de posgrado+investigación te vas a ir acercando a conocimiento del tema.



Dr. Zoidberg Ya que toca el tema es muy caro el Doctorado y tendrá convenios con otros paises la Universidad que mencionas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2020)

Los precios de los doctorados son variables de acuerdo a las universidades y a los países, pero en todas las universidades hay becas que cubren el 100% de los gastos de estudio y te suelen cubrir una parte de los gastos de vivienda y alimentación.
También hay muchos organismos e instituciones que proporcionan becas de estudio de doctorado en universidades extranjeras abarcando varias especialidades.
Vas a tener que buscar y averiguar que es lo que hay donde vos vives, pero en tu caso particular que estás en España, dentro de la CEU hay infinidad de becas...solo hay que buscar.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 3, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los precios de los doctorados son variables de acuerdo a las universidades y a los países, pero en todas las universidades hay becas que cubren el 100% de los gastos de estudio y te suelen cubrir una parte de los gastos de vivienda y alimentación.
> También hay muchos organismos e instituciones que proporcionan becas de estudio de doctorado en universidades extranjeras abarcando varias especialidades.
> Vas a tener que buscar y averiguar que es lo que hay donde vos vives, pero en tu caso particular que estás en España, dentro de la CEU hay infinidad de becas...solo hay que buscar.




Muchas gracias por esa fenomenal respuesta Dr. Zoidberg eso hare porque si me gustaría tener alguna especialidad, antes de que pasara todo este caos 😷 estaba cotizando a ver si aunque sea se logra una media beca ☺.

Perdón por el Off Topic 😯


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 4, 2020)

¿Cuáles cálculos recomiendan para la fabricación de un robot humanoide?
Solo se me ocurre la física de palanca para saber la fuerza necesaria para mover una articulación (valoraré que también me digan para qué sirve cada tema en el robot, así lo pongo en contexto).

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 4, 2020)

No alcanzo a imaginar los cálculos de un robot humanoide.
Los de un brazo de robot industrial eran "un poquito" más elaborados que la ley de la palanca.
Más o menos como una bola de rodamiento y el planeta Marte. Los dos son esferas, son "casi lo mismo".

La cinemática es curiosa pero "digerible", la dinámica de un robot es un cálculo matricial de momentos de inercia, pares, reducciones...

Daba "mucha risa".

Busca las ecuaciones de dinámica de robots, normalmente conocidas por Walker-Orin.

Esas son las fáciles, las de un robot estático en un entorno controlado.

Las de los robots bípedos T1000 y sucesivos no las conozco pero deben de ser sencillas porque el T1000 funcionaba con un 6502


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 4, 2020)

raym3d dijo:


> ¿Cuáles cálculos recomiendan para la fabricación de un robot humanoide?
> Solo se me ocurre la física de palanca para saber la fuerza necesaria para mover una articulación (valoraré que también me digan para qué sirve cada tema en el robot, así lo pongo en contexto).
> 
> Saludos.




Algunos cálculos básicos serian los siguientes, eso si te lo voy a decir no vas a encontrar nada en español, la mayoría van a estar en Ingles, Ruso, Alemán, Coreano, Japones o Chino, cuando te empieces a ver la realidad y en el calibre de lo que estas tratando de realizar tu proyecto va a terminar en un cajón 

Por ende vas a terminar es construyendo los juguetes de James Bruton, algo que si se entiende lo básico vas a entender lo practico:










휴머노이드 로봇  Te toco aprender Coreano


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 4, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> yu proyecto va a terminar en un cajón


Ya lo veremos...



Jota Jota dijo:


> Te toco aprender Coreano


Pensé que este día nunca llegaría. Buscaré la forma de traducirlo.

Valoraré que compartas cualquier PDF que quieras. El de ayer (del equilibrio) estuvo interesante.

Saludos y gracias nuevamente, @Jota Jota.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 5, 2020)

raym3d dijo:


> Ya lo veremos...



Vale Yo si espero que ese Robot este listo muy pronto para verlo en el Foro  , y espero que tengas un presupuesto que oscile entre los € 20.000 y  € 50.000 para hacer uno básico, porque un humanoide como el que deseas esta entre  € 200.000 y  € 350.000 su construcción.

Te voy a dar mi humilde opinión porque soy un amante a la Robótica pero mis conocimientos en este ramo son limitados, te sugiero que aparte de documentarte, estudiar toda la programación necesaria, la electronica y mecánica necesaria, busques una buena asesoría al respecto, hay varios sitios web donde se habla de estos tema incluso hay Foros de Robótica y Automatización industrial, donde te podrás topar con personas altamente calificadas en el tema y te pueden indicar por donde comenzar.

Te veo muy perdido preguntando cosas aquí y haya sin fundamento, recuerda que este es un Foro con una Plataforma Open Source, asi que lo ideal es que debes centrarte en lo que no tengas conocimiento.

Cuando se construye una maquina para cierta tarea por donde crees que los ingenieros comienzan a trabajar?

Por la parte Mecánica? Por la Electronica o la Programación? 

Pues resulta y pasa que ese trabajo no lo puede desempeñar una sola persona a menos que sea un super-dotado, un ingeniero se encarga de la parte mecánica de la maquina, otro de la electronica y finalmente un programador especializado programa el Robot y fin de la historia, entonces te pregunto cual es tu especialidad?

Si es cierto puedes encontrarte en Tuto-Tube de como se ven, como se mueven, incluso puedes ver la parte mecánica y encontrar partes de este mismo DIY, pero si no tienes un laboratorio especializado, ni el dinero para esa inversión, ni la herramienta que se requiera vas a estar en el limbo año tras año.

Que me acuerde los ingenieros de PAL Robotics que desarrollan estos Robots en mi Pais no han venido a preguntar al Foro  como se les puede ayudar a construir su Robot, es por ello que te aconsejo que busques un sitio especializado en este ramo, donde te puedan brindar todo lo necesario en la construcción de tu proyecto, claro esta te van a cobrar cierto porcentaje, pero ya te darás cuenta por ti mismo si es viable su construcción o no.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 9, 2020)

Hola. ¿Qué opinan de pistones/cilindros neumáticos para los actuadores de las articulaciones del robot? ¿lo recomiendan? Prefiero usarlos porque noto que tener varios eléctricos (buenos, rápidos y potentes) es más caro que tener un solo compresor.

Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 9, 2020)

Hola, depende de lo que pretendas.
Un actuador eléctrico, tiene la posibilidad de posicionarse a voluntad.
En cbio. un actuador neumático normalmente tiene dos posiciones, si quieres uno proporcional es más costoso.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 9, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> depende de lo que pretendas


Dos brazos robots que sean potentes.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Un actuador eléctrico, tiene la posibilidad de posicionarse a voluntad.


También se puede lograr con un actuador neumático, simplemente el microcontrolador indicará la cantidad de aire que debe pasar y cuándo cerrar la válvula.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> cbio


¿A qué te refieres con eso?



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> un actuador neumático normalmente tiene dos posiciones, si quieres uno proporcional es más costoso.


Así es, se conocen como cilindros de doble efecto. Hay relativamente grandes a 40 y 60 USD. 

Ya que fuerza = presión x superficie, eso quiere decir que con la presión de un compresor se puede lograr mucha fuerza y una gran rapidez. Mientras que para lograr dicha fuerza con un actuador eléctrico se necesita pagar muchísimo más, pueden llegar a costar hasta 600 USD solo dos buenos actuadores eléctricos.

Busco disminuir costos, como puedes notar.



Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> Dos brazos robots que sean potentes.


... para un animatronic antropomórfico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2020)

Último aviso previo a sanción , ya había sido moderado y advertido por lo mismo aquí :



			https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/normas-del-foro-2-4.170383/
		


Tema diversos y dispersos sobre el robot unificados , continúe aqui mismo sea cual fuere la consulta sobre el mismo. Gracias.

Políticas de la comunidad

*2.4* No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo foro o en varios foros. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 9, 2020)

Yo lo único que voy a decir que un Holandés con un par de palitos de helado telas y botellas de gaseosa hace maravillas roboticas


*Theo Jansen*


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 9, 2020)

Cuándo dices" dos brazos que sean potentes" es relativo. Quieres mover o levantar 1kg o algo cómo 1Tn? Comprendes la idea?
Tienes que conocer sobre par o cupla, torque y todo lo relacionado a dinámica de los cuerpos.
El problema de dosificar aire y luego interrumpirlo,  que crees que va a ocurrir?
Además de la falta de precisión que eso acarreará, ya que el aire es compresible por lo tanto el control tiene que actuar diferente según esté sometido a diferentes presiones.
Volviendo al tema interrumpir el aire, pues la menor pérdida, ya sea por retorno o lo que fuere, cambiará la posición del émbolo si está sometido bajo fuerza resistente.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 10, 2020)

Puede que yo no sepa nada de nada y esté equivocado, pero o todo ha cambiado en los últimos años o...

Relación peso y volumen frente a potencia y fuerza

Los actuadores hidráulicos tienen una relación peso y tamaño respecto a potencia y fuerza muy grandes.
Los actuadores neumáticos parecido en ese aspecto.
Los actuadores eléctricos son mas voluminosos y tienen una peor relación peso-potencia o fuerza-volumen pero a cambio no necesitan de un compresor y una instalación específica; una controladora y un cableado son mas sencillos de instalar.
Control de posición

Los actuadores hidráulicos son muy buenos para en control de posición porque los líquidos son incompresibles.
Los actuadores neumáticos son un absoluto dolor de cabeza para el control de posición, siendo imposible en algunos casos conseguirlo si la carga resistente es variable, oscila, pendula, le da el viento... vamos todo lo que le pasa a un robot bípedo autónomo. En estos casos el controlador tendrá que estar corrigiendo en todo momento la posición ya que el gas se comprime y se expande en el émbolo al cambiar las condiciones de carga y se comporta como un muelle, puede entrar en resonancia etc etc...
Los actuadores eléctricos se comportan bien en control de posición.
Precios
Honestamente ni idea, pero considera todo el coste no el de el actuador solo. Los hidraulicos y neumáticos precisan de una instalación específica con un mantenimiento, tubos a presión que se desgastan si se flexan mucho, compresores, deshumectadores, hay que purgar el compresor cada x tiempo... Los eléctricos tienen mantenimiento pero mas sencillo, poco mas que quitar el polvo.

"Que sea potente" como te han comentado antes define eso, esa frase no significa nada así sin mas.
Como orientación un robot industrial kuka que estudié en su día movía 7kg en la pinza y el robot pesaba 120kg, hablo de memoria pero mas o menos esa era la proporción. Los actuadores últimos de la muñeca movían inercias de 7kg pero los primeros movían inercias de 100kg. "potente" incluso en el mismo robot significa cosas muy distintas según hablemos de la primera o la última articulación.

Necesitas definir que vas a mover,a que velocidad y con que aceleración y a partir de ahí calcular que pares y potencias necesitas, reducciones o accionamiento directo etc etc.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 10, 2020)

Coincido totalmente con Gudino Roberto duberlin y Scooter han dado unos conceptos muy importantes, NO NO es viable como quieres construir, quizás para algún robot del sector industrial va bien pero para el proyecto que quieres encarar no SIRVE.




Necesitas actuadores elástico de la serie linear, como por ejemplo el P170 de Orion:















						Apptronik P170 Orion | Apptronik
					






					apptronik.com
				




Para que comprendas un poco de este actuador abajo te dejo un ejemplo de como funcionan, te quieres ahorrar unos cuantos Euretes pero te lo digo sin anestesia te va a salir lo comido por lo servido con los actuadores neumáticos, vas a perder dinero si los construyes con esos inflapelotas 🤣

Existen miles de actuadores para tal fin como por ejemplo:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwix-MTOy97rAhVyu1kKHShVB-AQFjAAegQIAxAB&url=http://www.shds.co.kr/mechatronics_2018.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1m2ufAdWNMD6_HJ5w9zPNY


----------



## capitanp (Sep 10, 2020)

Bueno yo revuelve el avispero con estos dos videos

Tiene incluido un testeo dinamométrico del actuador


----------



## el_patriarca (Sep 10, 2020)

El tema de equilibrar un robot humanoide ya es una carrera universitaria. Sistemas de control dinámico, a saber.

Para qué hablar siquiera de la fuerza y velocidad de sus miembros.

Un consejo: hay mucha gente que entra a este foro a diario con muchas ganas de comerse el mundo. Eso es sano. Pero al punto: Haz un brazo común y corriente de unos 4 DoF con servos y un arduno, y de ahí ya verás por ti mismo qué es lo que necesitas para dar el paso a un robot humanoide.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 10, 2020)

Skyentific tiene un buen material. Hay un mecanismo Coreano de poleas aceradas y esta fenomenal 



















Aqui  Skyentific comparte uno muy simple pero tiene una buena precisión y fuerza.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 11, 2020)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas. Decidí no usar neumática por los motivos que me contaron.

Los motores pequeños del MIT ya los había visto, sé que son los ideales para lo que quiero porque son pequeños y tienen un buen torque. Pero, solo uno es muy caro y necesito varios, prefiero usar motores como ese en el futuro cuando valide mi idea con actuadores económicos pero que funcionen igual de bien.



Jota Jota dijo:


> Necesitas actuadores elástico de la serie linear, como por ejemplo el P170 de Orion:


Veo que estos también lo son (ligeros y potentes).

Pero...
*¿Qué opinan de motores como este? ¿Por qué no me lo recomendarían o no le ven nada de malo?*


			Amazon.com
		


Tienen una gran fuerza (dice que 225 libras), son relativamente ligeros (pocas libras). El problema es que solo avanzan 1 CM por segundo (son lentos). Pero, si la velocidad se multiplica por 4 con poleas o engranajes (la fuerza también reducirá, lo sé, pero 225/4=56.25, y 56.25libras, en teoría, sería más que suficiente, aunque puede que sea muchos menos, pero, no importa, seguiría siendo suficiente). *Incluso, se me ocurre que puedo usar un sistema como los de la bicicletas (los cambios), es decir, serán muy rápidos en X momentos que no carguen nada pero poco potentes, y la fuerza irá aumentando en caso de que se quiera cargar algo.*

Pienso que actuadores lineales como ese que mostré de Amazon es barato porque son muy usados en bricolaje, en cambio, los del MIT son caros porque muchos no lo compran, esa es mi teoría, porque creo que la fuerza de ambos son parecidas, no sé si estoy equivocado.

Es el único tipo potente y barato que veo. Los stepper motors NEMA 34 o 42 algunos pueden legar a 15Nm, pero, los controladores valen igual que ellos y eso encarece mucho el precio. También llegué a ver servo motores que cargan 60 kg, pero el movimiento no lo vi fluido con ese robot pequeño, aunque, no está de más que me den una opinión:






						Amazon.com: HV Robot servo 132.3 lbs RDS5160 Metal Gear Digital servo arduino servo Large servo: Toys & Games
					

Amazon.com: HV Robot servo 132.3 lbs RDS5160 Metal Gear Digital servo arduino servo Large servo: Toys & Games



					www.amazon.com
				






			Amazon.com


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 12, 2020)

... o un motor como este con par de torsión de engranajes: https://www.amazon.com/-/es/Motor-alta-velocidad-permanente-Generador/dp/B0768DVMYN

Dice que tiene una velocidad de 7,000 RPM

Solo que no sé calcular cuánto fuerza puede soportar con un par, y no lo dice.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2020)

Muy escondido no está, no.
30W, lo pone la pegatina.
Ya sabes todo lo que tienes que saber. Despejas el par y ya está.
Si no, con la referencia buscas el datasheet.

¿Que potencia necesitas para tu robot en cada articulación?


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 12, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Ya sabes todo lo que tienes que saber. Despejas el par y ya está.


¿Me ayudas con la fórmula? Ando leyendo, pero quiero estar seguro de que todo está bien.

Encontré otro motor más potente sin engranajes (500W - 100V - 0 a 12000 rpm).





						Amazon.com: Beauty Star - Motor de fresado de eje CNC, 0,5 KW, 2.047 in, motor de eje ER11 cnc 500 W, motor de eje DIY DC 100 V, CNC 500 W, motor de eje para máquina de fresado PCB: Home Improvement
					

Amazon.com: Beauty Star - Motor de fresado de eje CNC, 0,5 KW, 2.047 in, motor de eje ER11 cnc 500 W, motor de eje DIY DC 100 V, CNC 500 W, motor de eje para máquina de fresado PCB: Home Improvement



					www.amazon.com
				



----------------------------------------
Según he investigado dice que la fórmula es
*W= M (Nm) x w (rad/s)*
W = potencia mecánica
M = torque/par motor
w = velocidad angular
----------------------------------------
W=M*w
M=W/w
----------------------------------------
w= RPM * 2 * pi / 60
w= 3000 * 2 * pi / 60 = 315 rad/s
----------------------------------------
*M= 500 W / 315 rad/s= 1.5Nm*
(Sin engranajes a 3000 RPM).

¿Estoy en lo correcto o tengo algún error? Seguiré leyendo, por si acaso.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2020)

1ro. Tienes que considerar la fuente de alimentación para tu robot.
Alimentación  portátil?
Alimentación de la red?


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 12, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Alimentación portátil?


Portátil.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2020)

Al obtener 1.5Nm, ahora tienes que decidir, la longitud de la articulación para obtener la fuerza máxima aplicable.


Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> Portátil.


Pues entonces, tendrás que ajustar esa alimentación a los motores usados.
Imagina alimentar un motor de 100V, deberás armar arrays de baterías.
Luego la energía necesaria en Ah, para estimar cuánto tiempo puede funcionar tu robot.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 12, 2020)

Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> M= 500 W / 315 rad/s= 1.5Nm


Antes de pasar a calcular las baterías que necesito, quiero saber si la fórmula está bien. Para ser honesto recién la estudio y quiero estar 100% seguro. Es decir, ¿ese motor en teoría sí proporciona 1.5Nm con 3000 RPM?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2020)

Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> Antes de pasar a calcular las baterías que necesito, quiero saber si la fórmula está bien. Para ser honesto recién la estudio y quiero estar 100% seguro. Es decir, ¿ese motor en teoría sí proporciona 1.5Nm con 3000 RPM?


Si! Pero aún no respondés a la pregunta. Qué distancia tendrá por ejem el antebrazo?
1m? 0.5m? 0.25?
Dependerá de la fuerza (N) Max que podrá manipular!


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 12, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Qué distancia tendrá por ejem el antebrazo?


Cada articulación mide 0.2 metros (20 cm).



Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> M= 500 W / 315 rad/s= 1.5Nm


Pero, recuerda que los 1.5Nm son sin engranajes, pienso aumentar el par del motor con un sistema de cambios. Reducirá la velocidad, pero, así me aseguraré de que no falte fuerza (hasta cierto punto, claro, porque no pienso hacer que levante una mesa, o una TV, sino objetos sencillos/pequeños).



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Dependerá de la fuerza (N) Max que podrá manipular!


¿Puedes aclararme esto?


----------



## Fusatronica (Sep 12, 2020)

Como que mucho tilín tilín y nada de paletas! ¿Que es lo que ha hecho hasta el momento? 78 comentarios y todavía no veo ni un dedo armado🙄


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 12, 2020)

Gracias por el comentario, @Fusatronica, lo valoro.



Fusatronica dijo:


> Como que mucho tilín tilín y nada de paletas! ¿Que es lo que ha hecho hasta el momento? 78 comentarios y todavía no veo ni un dedo armado🙄


Los comentarios son sobre temas diversos, como el equilibrio, actuadores, sensores, etc. Hasta el momento ya he empezado a calibrar y programar los sensores, pero, como puedes notar, este hito lo cree con relación a los temas con los que he tenido más problemas: la mecánica.

Estoy sacando cálculos y estudiando para escoger los actuadores ideales, así paso a comprarlos. Valoraré aún más que compartas tus conocimientos, si es lo que quieres.

Aprovecho para agradecer a todos, ya que muchos puntos que desconocía los tengo más claros... *y ya casi veo la luz al final del túnel*, gracias a ustedes.


----------



## Fusatronica (Sep 12, 2020)

Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> Gracias por el comentario, @Fusatronica, lo valoro.
> 
> 
> Los comentarios son sobre temas diversos, como el equilibrio, actuadores, sensores, etc. Hasta el momento ya he empezado a calibrar y programar los sensores, pero, como puedes notar, este hito lo cree con relación a los temas con los que he tenido más problemas: la mecánica.
> ...




Ya veo con decirte que donde  es un robot! "No es una broma" a ver que tengo por aqui......

Si reconoce la mecánica de la que le estoy planteando o no tiene ni idea.....? en mi prefectura se ven deambular en todos lados, en hoteles, bares, restaurantes.

A caso se quiere construir una novia sexual como las que hacen aquí!


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 12, 2020)

Fusatronica dijo:


> Si reconoce la mecánica de la que le estoy planteando o no tiene ni idea.....?


No pienso tomar el diseño de alguien más.

Me refiero a la mecánica de los motores, los cálculos del torque y el consumo, como pudiste ver en mis últimos comentarios.


----------



## Fusatronica (Sep 12, 2020)

Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> No pienso tomar el diseño de alguien más.
> 
> Me refiero a la mecánica de los motores, los cálculos del torque y el consumo, como pudiste ver en mis últimos comentarios.



Pues si no estoy mal el bicho que tiene en la firma es de Fogo asi que quien es el que copia a quien, cuando tenga una firma original Don Mestizo hablamos de esos cálculos.

Usted tiene cara de sacar lucro de todo lo que esta preguntando, si lo que esta haciendo es para sacar ventaja va por mal camino muchacho, el viejo Thundercat le dará un consejo " El que no sabe como se mueve su propio cuerpo nunca sabrá como se moverá una maquina"

Salu2 y hasta la próxima porque chitara esta que me acosa....


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 12, 2020)

Fusatronica dijo:


> El que no sabe como se mueve su propio cuerpo nunca sabrá como se moverá una maquina"


Buen consejo, gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2020)

Efectivamente P(W)=T(N·m)·ω(rad/s) Potencia = Par por velocidad angular.

Pues si ya ves la luz al final del túnel me alegro.
Lástima de curso* de 1000h que hice para entender que no sabía hacer eso. Si lo llego a saber lo pregunto en este foro.

*De postgrado, master universitario fué. ¡¡Menudo timo!!


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 12, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Lástima de curso de 1000h que hice para entender que no sabía hacer eso.


¿Está virtual? Así también lo tomo. Estoy seguro de que me ayudará un montón.



Scooter dijo:


> Efectivamente P(W)=T(N·m)·ω(rad/s) Potencia = Par por velocidad angular.


¿Algún consejo para dar el siguiente paso? Es decir, ya sé calcular el torque con relación a X motor, pienso que el próximo paso es sobre calcular la electricidad necesaria, tener RPM específicas. ¿Conoces la fórmula?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2020)

Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> ¿Está virtual? Así también lo tomo. Estoy seguro de que me ayudará un montón.


No, en aquella época no. Mira ahora www.umh.es
Mas o menos el equivalente actual es este: Universidad Miguel Hernández pregunta a ver si hay a distancia.




Príncipe mestizo dijo:


> ¿Algún consejo para dar el siguiente paso? Es decir, ya sé calcular el torque con relación a X motor, pienso que el próximo paso es sobre calcular la electricidad necesaria, tener RPM específicas.


Eso no va así, lo siento.
Primero tienes que saber que tipo motor vas a usar y normalmente no es determinístico, necesitas un sensor de posición.

Edito: Quise decir de velocidad, pero luego necesitarás uno de posición para saber donde para el brazo/pierna. Normalmente es el mismo sensor para ambas cosas. Y de nuevo no es fácil conseguir el movimiento correcto sin oscilaciones, sobreimpulsos... hay que saber el orden del sistema etc etc etc, para cada articulación.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 12, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Mas o menos el equivalente actual es este: Universidad Miguel Hernández pregunta a ver si hay a distancia.


Muchas gracias por compartirlo, les escribiré a ver si tienen algún curso online.



Scooter dijo:


> Primero tienes que saber que tipo motor vas a usar y normalmente no es determinístico, necesitas un sensor de posición.


Digamos que ya sé qué motor usaré, de 500W 24V, ese es uno, porque no todos los motores serán iguales ya que por ejemplo las pinzas/mano no necesita tanta fuerza para moverse como el hombro, como sabes.

Un buen samaritano del foro me acaba de comentar que luego de tener el torque, si quiero calcular la potencia eléctrica debo usar una fórmula como esta:
Ep=m.h.g
W=Ep/tiempo

*Ahora me empezaré a empaparme mucho del tema y a leer al respecto, pero, ¿concuerdas con dichas fórmulas?*


----------



## Scooter (Sep 12, 2020)

Si, son fórmulas básicas pero te estás dejando infinidad de factores. Estás simplificando al extremo.
Te has dejado la energía cinética Ec = 1/2 m·v^2 , la aceleración que desees  F=m·a

Para empezar como es una articulación el movimiento vertical no es lineal con el de giro del motor así que la carga, la potencia etc llevará algo de trigonometría por ahí que no has puesto. Y esa trigonometría depende de la posición de todas las articulaciones previas... Eso se suele montar en una ecuación matricial porque hacelo escalarmente es una locura es inabarcable.

Eso siguiendo en modo ultra mega simplificado, faltan momentos de inercia, resistencias de las articulaciones, y un largo etcétera.


----------



## el_patriarca (Sep 12, 2020)

Por eso, mover un brazo de tan solo 3 DoF es algo tan complicado que nosotros usábamos MATLAB para simularlo, hacerlo a pulso es una montana de matrices y trigonometría.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 12, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Te has dejado la energía cinética Ec = 1/2 m·v^2 , la aceleración que desees F=m·a


@Scooter Tienes razón, la fórmula que coloqué anteriormente es para una potencia como la de un ascensor, pero, según este video la fórmula que colocaste es la correcta: 




*La coloqué en un ejemplo: *
Ec= ½*m*v²
Ec= 0.5 * 20 kg * 0.1 m/s²
Ec= 1 J

W= Ec / T
_W= 1 J / 10 s = 0.1 Watt en 10 segundos de uso, a una velocidad de 10 cm/s²._
¿Eso es correcto? *(en mi ignorancia desconozco la respuesta, porque si es en 1 segundo en vez de 10, 1J/1S=1W, pensé que mientras más segundos consumía más W).*

--------------------------------------------

Mi próxima inquietud es para calcular el consumo eléctrico suponiendo que usaré una batería de 100,000 mAh

Digamos que en vez de ser 10 segundos, es en 1 segundo...
W= Ec / T
_W= 1 J / 1 s = 1 W_

El motor es de 500W - 24V
W=V*A
A=W/V
A=1/24
A=0.0417

ma=0.0417 A * 1000
mah= 41.7 mA* ¿eso es por cada segundo?*
Es decir, 41.7*60 = 2502 mA por minuto.
2502*60 = *150,120 mAh *_(corrido, sin apagar el motor en una hora)._
¿Está correcto o tengo algún error?

--------------------------------------------

Me disculpo si es básico para ustedes, *solo quiero tenerlo claro y saber dónde estoy parado*, pero, buscaré a un electrónico/mecatrónico que me ayude cuando vaya a hacer las conexiones en físico.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2020)

Ec= 0.5 * 20 kg * 0.1 m/s²
Ec= 0.1J y NO 1J.
Porqué usar un motor de 500W para algo así??


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 12, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Porqué usar un motor de 500W para algo así??


Fue un cálculo de ejemplo, recuerda que es un brazo, tengo que hacer los cálculos de cada articulación, el hombro debe tener más fuerza, aún no sé si usaré ese motor o uno de una potencia menor, por eso estoy entendiendo las matemáticas primero.



Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Ec= 0.1J y NO 1J.


Encontré otra fórmula en este video (min. 3:45): 




P= F * d / t
P= 20kg * 9.80665 m/s² * d / t
P= 196.13 N * d / t
P= 196.13 N * 0.1 m/s
P= 19.7 W

Honestamente no sé en cuál guiarme o si esta última es para otra cosa que no es la de Ec.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 13, 2020)

Creo que es la enésima vez que lo explico en este foro:

Magnitud: Trabajo o work  abreviatura (w) minúscula.
Fuerza por desplazamiento w = f · d
Unidades:
Julio o Joule (J) = Newton(N) · Metro(m)
J=N·m

Símil coloquial. "tu trabajo de hoy es mover esos sacos de aquí a allí", dependiendo de la fuerza que hagas y de los metros que los muevas trabajas mucho o poco.


Magnitud: Potencia o Power abreviatura (P) Mayúscula.
Es la derivada del trabajo respecto del tiempo P = dw/dt en lenguaje coloquial simplificando, mas o menos con muchos peros trabajo partido por tiempo.
P = w / t

Unidades:
Vátio o Watt (W) mayúscula = Julio (J)mayúscula / Segundo (s)minúscula
W=J/s

Símil coloquial:
Un ferrari V12 y un Citroën 2CV bicilíndrico sirven para lo mismo y hacen el mismo trabajo; llevarte de A a B. Como el ferrari es mas potente tarda menos.
En el trabajo de antes el operario que tenga mas potencia mueve los sacos mas rápido, pero si mueve los mismos sacos ha hecho el mismo trabajo.


Energía y calor.
Son lo mismo que el trabajo y tienen las mismas unidades, pero la energía se puede convertir en trabajo o en calor pero una vez convertido es dificil revertir el calor o el trabajo en energía.
La energía se mide igualmente en julios J pero el calor, por comodidad se mide en calorías Cal 1Cal =4,184J que es la energía necesaria para subir 1ºC 1g de agua entre 24 y 25º creo recordar... simplemente se usa la caloría porque es mas sencilla de entender, para 1l de agua 1kCal etc.

Mas cosas.
Como el julio es una unidad muy pequeña se suele usar el W·h que son 3600J ya que 1W·s = 1J como una h son 3600s...
Como esta unidad también es pequeña se usa el kW·h que son 3600000J osea 1kW·h = 3,6·10⁶ J



Eléctricamente:
Unidades:
P= U · I
Potencia = Tensión por Corriente
Magnitudes:
W vátio = V vóltio / A amperio

Carga eléctrica:
Q = un número indecente de electrones, que nunca recuerdo porque nunca se usa y me da lo mismo. Algo por 10 elevado a 19 o así.
Magnitud:
C Coulombio o Coulomb

Corriente eléctrica:
"Cuantos electrones pasan por segundo por un sitio", como la carga del electrón es ínfima se usa la del Coulombio
Magnitudes
Simplificando I = Q / t o mejor la derivada de la carga eléctrica respecto del tiempo I = dQ/dt
Unidades
A = C / s Un Amperio es 1 Coulombio / 1 segundo

Como 1C es muy pequeño y saldrían números muy incómodos, para indicar la carga elećtrica de las baterías en su lugar se emplea el A·h que es 3600 veces mayor ya que 1C = 1A·1s pues 1A·h son 3600 veces mas

Mas de lo mismo, si multiplicas la tensión de la batería por su carga eléctrica obtienes la energía que almacena:
U·Q = w (ojo a las mayúsculas y a las minúsculas, es w, no W) V·A·h = W·h unidad de energía.



Si todo esto no lo tenías claro como el agua, es indicador de que estás apuntando demasiado alto en tus objetivos. Esto es física elemental de secundaria, lo que pretendes hacer no es ni de grado ni de postgrado, es de algo mas allá. Pretendes saltar tres etapas educativas preguntando en un foro y no te das cuenta.
Que conste que esto no es un demérito hacia ti, por privado me corregiste una tilde que yo había puesto mal y te lo agradezco, es decir que no es que yo sea perfecto y te quiera "hundir en la miseria". Todos tenemos que aprender. Pero yo que esto lo escribo sin pensar, sé lo que viene detrás de esto, que no es poco, lo que va detrás y detrás que eso que tendría que dedicar meses en plural para refrescarlos usando libros papel y lápiz.
Sé que no sé bastante para llegar a tu objetivo y que por tanto no llego. Tu no te das cuenta de lo que no sabes.
Yo solo sé que no sé nada. Tu no sabes que no sabes nada. Porfa no te ofendas, sabes mas ortografía que yo.
Lo siento pero querer no es poder, eso no va así.
El hecho de que todos andemos por la calle todos los días y sea cotidiano no implica que sea sencillo, si eres creyente eso lo hizo un ser superior a nosotros y si no lo eres, como yo, eso costó millones de años de evolución.

Dicho esto, mucha suerte en tu proyecto y procuraré no insistir mas en lo mismo, ya te lo he dicho diez o quince veces en este hilo y los compañeros también.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 14, 2020)

Hola. Tengo una nueva pregunta *solo para corroborar* (disculpen si es molesto, como soy un novato en el tema quiero estar seguro antes de comprar los motores correctos. Sinceramente me estoy esforzando y tratando de que todo me quede bien para poder compartir mis exitosos resultados con ustedes).

Anteriormente @capitanp me envió este video: 





En el minuto 11:20 muestra que está testeando con el torque y luego muestra la fórmula. Torque = Fuerza (N) x Distancia (m)

Ejemplo hipotético: si el brazo mide 50cm (0.5m) y en total pesa 5kg (50N).
T = 50x0.5 = 25Nm
*Es decir, debo buscar un motor con un torque mayor a 25Nm, ¿cierto?*

Nota: el peso que dije anteriormente de 5kg es el peso de todo el brazo hipotético junto con los motores. Si coloca la punta en una balanza (no tengo) como el del video, ¿mediría 5kg, más, o menos? 

Saludos.


----------



## Príncipe mestizo (Sep 14, 2020)

Encontré esta calculadora online del torque, por si a alguien le interesa: Torque and Equilibrium


----------

